# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  गुरुदेव कौ अंग /  कबीर

## INDIAN_ROSE22

सतगुर सवाँन को सगा, सोधी सईं न दाति।
हरिजी सवाँन को हितू, हरिजन सईं न जाति॥1॥

बलिहारी गुर आपणैं द्यौं हाड़ी कै बार।
जिनि मानिष तैं देवता, करत न लागी बार॥2॥
टिप्पणी: क-ख-देवता के आगे ‘कया’ पाठ है जो अनावश्यक है।

सतगुर की महिमा, अनँत, अनँत किया उपगार।
लोचन अनँत उघाड़िया, अनँत दिखावणहार॥3॥

राम नाम के पटतरे, देबे कौ कुछ नाहिं।
क्या ले गुर सन्तोषिए, हौंस रही मन माहिं॥4॥

सतगुर के सदकै करूँ, दिल अपणी का साछ।
सतगुर हम स्यूँ लड़ि पड़ा महकम मेरा बाछ॥5॥
टिप्पणी: ख-सदकै करौं। ख-साच। तुक मिलाने के लिऐ ‘साछ’ ‘साक्ष’ लिखा है।

सतगुर लई कमाँण करि, बाँहण लागा तीर।
एक जु बाह्यां प्रीति सूँ, भीतरि रह्या सरीर॥6॥

सतगुर साँवा सूरिवाँ, सबद जू बाह्या एक।
लागत ही में मिलि गया, पढ़ा कलेजै छेक॥7॥

सतगुर मार्*या बाण भरि, धरि करि सूधी मूठि।
अंगि उघाड़ै लागिया, गई दवा सूँ फूंटि॥8॥

हँसै न बोलै उनमनी, चंचल मेल्ह्या मारि।
कहै कबीर भीतरि भिद्या, सतगुर कै हथियार॥9॥

गूँगा हूवा बावला, बहरा हुआ कान।
पाऊँ थै पंगुल भया, सतगुर मार्*या बाण॥10॥

पीछे लागा जाइ था, लोक वेद के साथि।
आगै थैं सतगुर मिल्या, दीपक दीया हाथि॥11॥

दीपक दीया तेल भरि, बाती दई अघट्ट।
पूरा किया बिसाहूणाँ, बहुरि न आँवौं हट्ट॥12॥
टिप्पणी: क-ख-अघट, हट।

ग्यान प्रकास्या गुर मिल्या, सो जिनि बीसरि जाइ।
जब गोबिंद कृपा करी, तब गुर मिलिया आइ॥13॥
टिप्पणी: क-गोब्यंद।

कबीर गुर गरवा मिल्या, रलि गया आटैं लूँण।
जाति पाँति कुल सब मिटै, नांव धरोगे कौण॥14॥

जाका गुर भी अंधला, चेला खरा निरंध।
अंधा अंधा ठेलिया, दून्यूँ कूप पड़ंत॥15॥
टिप्पणी: क-चेला हैजा चंद (? है गा अंध)।

नाँ गुर मिल्या न सिष भया, लालच खेल्या डाव।
दुन्यूँ बूड़े धार मैं, चढ़ि पाथर की नाव॥16॥

चौसठ दीवा जोइ करि, चौदह चन्दा माँहि।
तिहिं धरि किसकौ चानिणौं, जिहि घरि गोबिंद नाहिं॥17॥
टिप्पणी: ख-चाँरिणौं। ख-तिहि...जिहि।

निस अधियारी कारणैं, चौरासी लख चंद।
अति आतुर ऊदै किया, तऊ दिष्टि नहिं मंद॥18॥

भली भई जू गुर मिल्या, नहीं तर होती हाँणि।
दीपक दिष्टि पतंग ज्यूँ, पड़ता पूरी जाँणि॥19॥

माया दीपक नर पतंग, भ्रमि भ्रमि इवै पड़ंत।
कहै कबीर गुर ग्यान थैं, एक आध उबरंत॥20॥

सतगुर बपुरा क्या करै, जे सिषही माँहै चूक।
भावै त्यूँ प्रमोधि ले, ज्यूँ वंसि बजाई फूक॥21॥
टिप्पणी: ख-प्रमोदिए। जाँणे बास जनाई कूद।

संसै खाया सकल जुग, संसा किनहुँ न खद्ध।
जे बेधे गुर अष्षिरां, तिनि संसा चुणि चुणि खद्ध॥22॥
टिप्पणी: ख-सैल जुग।

चेतनि चौकी बैसि करि, सतगुर दीन्हाँ धीर।
निरभै होइ निसंक भजि, केवल कहै कबीर॥23॥

सतगुर मिल्या त का भयां, जे मनि पाड़ी भोल।
पासि बिनंठा कप्पड़ा, क्या करै बिचारी चोल॥24॥

बूड़े थे परि ऊबरे, गुर की लहरि चमंकि।
भेरा देख्या जरजरा, (तब) ऊतरि पड़े फरंकि॥25॥
टिप्पणी: ख-जाजरा। इस दोहे के आगे ख प्रति में यह दोहा है-
कबीर सब जग यों भ्रम्या फिरै ज्यूँ रामे का रोज।
सतगुर थैं सोधी भई, तब पाया हरि का षोज॥27॥

गुरु गोविन्द तौ एक है, दूजा यह आकार।
आपा मेट जीवत मरै, तो पावै करतार॥26॥

कबीर सतगुर नाँ मिल्या, रही अधूरी सीप।
स्वांग जती का पहरि करि, घरि घरि माँगै भीष॥27॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख प्रति में यह दोहा है-
कबीर सतगुर ना मिल्या, सुणी अधूरी सीष।
मुँड मुँडावै मुकति कूँ, चालि न सकई वीष॥29॥

सतगुर साँचा सूरिवाँ, तातै लोहिं लुहार।
कसणो दे कंचन किया, ताई लिया ततसार॥28॥
टिप्पणी: ख-सतगुर मेरा सूरिवाँ।

थापणि पाई थिति भई, सतगुर दीन्हीं धीर।
कबीर हीरा बणजिया, मानसरोवर तीर॥29॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख प्रति में यह दोहा है-
कबीर हीरा बणजिया, हिरदे उकठी खाणि।
पारब्रह्म क्रिपा करी सतगुर भये सुजाँण॥

निहचल निधि मिलाइ तत, सतगुर साहस धीर।
निपजी मैं साझी घणाँ, बांटै नहीं कबीर॥30॥

चौपड़ि माँडी चौहटै, अरध उरध बाजार।
कहै कबीरा राम जन, खेलौ संत विचार॥31॥

पासा पकड़ा प्रेम का, सारी किया सरीर।
सतगुर दावा बताइया, खेलै दास कबीर॥32॥

सतगुर हम सूँ रीझि करि, एक कह्या प्रसंग।
बरस्या बादल प्रेम का भीजि गया अब अंग॥33॥

कबीर बादल प्रेम का, हम परि बरष्या आइ।
अंतरि भीगी आत्माँ हरी भई बनराइ॥34॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में नहीं हैं।

पूरे सूँ परचा भया, सब दुख मेल्या दूरि।
निर्मल कीन्हीं आत्माँ ताथैं सदा हजूरि॥35॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में नहीं है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर कहता जात हूँ, सुणता है सब कोइ।
राम कहें भला होइगा, नहिं तर भला न होइ॥1॥

कबीर कहै मैं कथि गया, कथि गया ब्रह्म महेस।
राम नाँव सतसार है, सब काहू उपदेस॥2॥

तत तिलक तिहूँ लोक मैं, राम नाँव निज सार।
जब कबीर मस्तक दिया सोभा अधिक अपार॥3॥

भगति भजन हरि नाँव है, दूजा दुक्ख अपार।
मनसा बचा क्रमनाँ, कबीर सुमिरण सार॥4॥

कबीर सुमिरण सार है, और सकल जंजाल।
आदि अंति सब सोधिया दूजा देखौं काल॥5॥

चिंता तौ हरि नाँव की, और न चिंता दास।
जे कछु चितवैं राम बिन, सोइ काल कौ पास॥6॥

पंच सँगी पिव पिव करै, छटा जू सुमिरे मन।
मेरा मन सुमिरै राम कूँ, मेरा मन रामहिं आहि॥7॥

मेरा मन सुमिरै राम कूँ, मेरा मन रामहिं आहि।
अब मन रामहिं ह्नै रह्या, सीस नवावौं काहि॥8॥

तूँ तूँ करता तूँ भया, मुझ मैं रही न हूँ।
वारी फेरी बलि गई, जित देखौं तित तूँ॥9॥

कबीर निरभै राम जपि, जब लग दीवै बाति।
तेल घट्या बाती बुझी, (तब) सोवैगा दिन राति॥10॥

कबीर सूता क्या करै, जागि न जपै मुरारि।
एक दिनाँ भी सोवणाँ, लंबे पाँव पसारि॥11॥

कबीर सूता क्या करै, काहे न देखै जागि।
जाका संग तैं बीछुड़ा, ताही के संग लागि॥12॥

कबीर सूता क्या करै उठि न रोवै दुक्ख।
जाका बासा गोर मैं, सो क्यूँ सोवै सुक्ख॥13॥

कबीर सूता क्या करै, गुण गोबिंद के गाइ।
तेरे सिर परि जम खड़ा, खरच कदे का खाइ॥14॥

कबीर सूता क्या करै, सुताँ होइ अकाज।
ब्रह्मा का आसण खिस्या, सुणत काल को गाज॥15॥

केसो कहि कहि कूकिये, नाँ सोइयै असरार।
राति दिवस के कूकणौ, (मत) कबहूँ लगै पुकार॥16॥ {ख-में नहीं है।}

जिहि घटि प्रीति न प्रेम रस, फुनि रसना नहीं राम।
ते नर इस संसार में, उपजि षये बेकाम॥17॥ (क-आइ संसार में।)

कबीर प्रेम न चाषिया, चषि न लीया साव।
सूने घर का पाहुणाँ, ज्यूँ आया त्यूँ जाव॥18॥

पहली बुरा कमाइ करि, बाँधी विष की पोट।
कोटि करम फिल पलक मैं, (जब) आया हरि की वोट॥19॥

कोटि क्रम पेलै पलक मैं, जे रंचक आवै नाउँ।
अनेक जुग जे पुन्नि करै, नहीं राम बिन ठाउँ॥20॥

जिहि हरि जैसा जाणियाँ, तिन कूँ तैसा लाभ।
ओसों प्यास न भाजई, जब लग धसै न आभ॥21॥

राम पियारा छाड़ि करि, करै आन का जाप।
बेस्वाँ केरा पूत ज्यूँ, कहे कौन सूँ बाप॥22॥

कबीर आपण राम कहि, औरां राम कहाइ।
जिहि मुखि राम न ऊचरे, तिहि मुख फेरि कहाइ॥23॥
टिप्पणी: ख- जा युष, ता युष

जैसे माया मन रमै, यूँ जे राम रमाइ।
(तौ) तारा मण्डल छाँड़ि करि, जहाँ के सो तहाँ जाइ॥24॥

लूटि सकै तो लूटियो, राम नाम है लूटि।
पीछै ही पछिताहुगे, यहु तन जैहै छूटि॥25॥

लूटि सकै तो लूटियो, राम नाम भण्डार।
काल कंठ तै गहैगा, रूंधे दसूँ दुवार॥26॥

लम्बा मारग दूरि घर, विकट पंथ बहु मार।
कहौ संतो क्यूँ पाइये, दुर्लभ हरिदीदार॥27॥

गुण गाये गुण ना कटै, रटै न राम बियोग।
अह निसि हरि ध्यावै नहीं, क्यूँ पावै दुरलभ जोग॥28॥

कबीर कठिनाई खरी, सुमिरतां हरि नाम।
सूली ऊपरि नट विद्या, गिरूँ तं नाहीं ठाम॥29॥

कबीर राम ध्याइ लै, जिभ्या सौं करि मंत।
हरि साग जिनि बीसरै, छीलर देखि अनंत॥30॥

कबीर राम रिझाइ लै, मुखि अमृत गुण गाइ।
फूटा नग ज्यूँ जोड़ि मन, संधे संधि मिलाइ॥31॥

कबीर चित्त चमंकिया, चहुँ दिस लागी लाइ।
हरि सुमिरण हाथूं घड़ा, बेगे लेहु बुझाइ॥32॥67॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रात्यूँ रूँनी बिरहनीं, ज्यूँ बंचौ कूँ कुंज।
कबीर अंतर प्रजल्या, प्रगट्या बिरहा पुंज॥1॥

अबंर कुँजाँ कुरलियाँ, गरिज भरे सब ताल।
जिनि थे गोविंद बीछुटे, तिनके कौण हवाल॥2॥

चकवी बिछुटी रैणि की, आइ मिली परभाति।
जे जन बिछुटे राम सूँ, ते दिन मिले न राति॥3॥

बासुरि सुख नाँ रैणि सुख, ना सुख सुपिनै माँहि।
कबीर बिछुट्या राम सूँ ना सुख धूप न छाँह॥4॥

बिरहनि ऊभी पंथ सिरि, पंथी बूझै धाइ।
एक सबद कहि पीव का, कब रे मिलैगे आइ॥5॥

बहुत दिनन की जोवती, बाट तुम्हारी राम।
जिव तरसै तुझ मिलन कूँ, मनि नाहीं विश्राम॥6॥

बिरहिन ऊठै भी पड़े, दरसन कारनि राम।
मूवाँ पीछे देहुगे, सो दरसन किहिं काम॥7॥

मूवाँ पीछै जिनि मिलै, कहै कबीरा राम।
पाथर घाटा लोह सब, (तब) पारस कौंणे काम॥8॥

अंदेसड़ा न भाजिसी, संदेसो कहियाँ।
कै हरि आयां भाजिसी, कै हरि ही पासि गयां॥9॥

आइ न सकौ तुझ पै, सकूँ न तूझ बुझाइ।
जियरा यौही लेहुगे, बिरह तपाइ तपाइ॥10॥

यहु तन जालौं मसि करूँ, ज्यूँ धूवाँ जाइ सरग्गि।
मति वै राम दया, करै, बरसि बुझावै अग्गि॥11॥

यहु तन जालै मसि करौं, लिखौं राम का नाउँ।
लेखणिं करूँ करंक की, लिखि लिखि राम पठाउँ॥12॥

कबीर पीर पिरावनीं, पंजर पीड़ न जाइ।
एक ज पीड़ परीति की, रही कलेजा छाइ॥13॥

चोट सताड़ी बिरह की, सब तन जर जर होइ।
मारणहारा जाँणिहै, कै जिहिं लागी सोइ॥14॥

कर कमाण सर साँधि करि, खैचि जू मार्*या माँहि।
भीतरि भिद्या सुमार ह्नै जीवै कि जीवै नाँहि॥15॥

जबहूँ मार्*या खैंचि करि, तब मैं पाई जाँणि।
लांगी चोट मरम्म की, गई कलेजा जाँणि॥16॥

जिहि सर मारी काल्हि सो सर मेरे मन बस्या।
तिहि सरि अजहूँ मारि, सर बिन सच पाऊँ नहीं॥17॥

बिरह भुवंगम तन बसै, मंत्रा न लागै कोइ।
राम बियोगी ना जिवै, जिवै त बीरा होइ॥18॥

बिरह भुवंगम पैसि करि, किया कलेजै घाव।
साधू अंग न मोड़ही, ज्यूँ भावै त्यूँ खाव॥19॥

सब रग तंत रबाब तन, बिरह बजावै नित्त।
और न कोई सुणि सकै, कै साई के चित्त॥20॥

बिरहा बिरहा जिनि कहौ, बिरहा है सुलितान।
जिह घटि बिरह न संचरै, सो घट सदा मसान॥21॥

अंषड़ियाँ झाई पड़ी, पंथ निहारि निहारि।
जीभड़ियाँ छाला पड़्या, राम पुकारि पुकारि॥22॥

इस तन का दीवा करौं, बाती मेल्यूँ जीव।
लोही सींचौ तेल ज्यूँ, कब मुख देखौं पीव॥23॥

नैंना नीझर लाइया, रहट बहै निस जाम।
पपीहा ज्यूँ पिव पिव करौं, कबरू मिलहुगे राम॥24॥

अंषड़िया प्रेम कसाइयाँ, लोग जाँणे दुखड़ियाँ।
साँई अपणैं कारणै, रोइ रोइ रतड़िया॥25॥

सोई आँसू सजणाँ, सोई लोक बिड़ाँहि।
जे लोइण लोंहीं चुवै, तौ जाँणों हेत हियाँहि॥26॥

कबीर हसणाँ दूरि करि, करि रोवण सौं चित्त।
बिन रोयाँ क्यूँ पाइये, प्रेम पियारा मित्त॥27॥

जौ रोऊँ तो बल घटे, हँसौं तो राम रिसाइ।
मनही माँहि बिसूरणाँ, ज्यूँ घुंण काठहि खाइ॥28॥

हंसि हंसि कंत न पाइए, जिनि पाया तिनि रोइ।
जो हाँसेही हरि मिलै, तो नहीं दुहागनि कोइ॥29॥

हाँसी खेलौ हरि मिलै, तौ कौण सहे षरसान।
काम क्रोध त्रिष्णाँ तजै, ताहि मिलैं भगवान॥30॥

पूत पियारो पिता कौं, गौंहनि लागा धाइ।
लोभ मिठाई हाथ दे, आपण गया भुलाइ॥31॥

डारि खाँड़ पटकि करि, अंतरि रोस उपाइ।
रोवत रोवत मिलि गया, पिता पियारे जाइ॥32॥

टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके अनंतर यह दोहा है-
मो चित तिलाँ न बीसरौ, तुम्ह हरि दूरि थंयाह।

इहि अंगि औलू भाइ जिसी, जदि तदि तुम्ह म्यलियांह॥

नैना अंतरि आचरूँ, निस दिन निरषौं तोहि।
कब हरि दरसन देहुगे सो दिन आवै मोंहि॥33॥

कबीर देखत दिन गया, निस भी देखत जाइ।
बिरहणि पीव पावे नहीं, जियरा तलपै भाइ॥34॥

कै बिरहनि कूं मींच दे, कै आपा दिखलाइ।
आठ पहर का दाझणां, मोपै सह्या न जाइ॥35॥

बिरहणि थी तो क्यूँ रही, जली न पीव के नालि।
रहु रहु मुगध गहेलड़ी, प्रेम न लाजूँ मारि॥36॥

हौं बिरहा की लाकड़ी, समझि समझि धूंधाउँ।
छूटि पड़ौं यों बिरह तें, जे सारीही जलि जाउँ॥37॥

कबीर तन मन यों जल्या, बिरह अगनि सूँ लागि।
मृतक पीड़ न जाँणई, जाँणैगि यहूँ आगि॥38॥

बिरह जलाई मैं जलौं, जलती जल हरि जाउँ।
मो देख्याँ जल हरि जलै, संतौं कहीं बुझाउँ॥39॥

परबति परबति में फिर्*या, नैन गँवाये रोइ।
सो बूटी पाऊँ नहीं, जातें जीवनि होइ॥40॥

फाड़ि फुटोला धज करौं, कामलड़ी पहिराउँ।
जिहि जिहिं भेषा हरि मिलैं, सोइ सोइ भेष कराउँ॥41॥

नैन हमारे जलि गये, छिन छिन लोड़ै तुझ।
नां तूं मिलै न मैं खुसी, ऐसी बेदन मुझ॥42॥

भेला पाया श्रम सों, भौसागर के माँह।
जो छाँड़ौ तौ डूबिहौ, गहौं त डसिये बाँह॥43॥

नोट: ख-में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
बिरह जलाई मैं जलौं, मो बिरहिन कै दूष।
छाँह न बैसों डरपती, मति जलि ऊठे रूष॥46॥

रैणा दूर बिछोहिया, रह रे संषम झूरि।
देवलि देवलि धाहड़ी, देखी ऊगै सूरि॥44॥

सुखिया सब संसार है, खाये अरु सोवै।
दुखिया दास कबीर है, जागे अरु रोवै॥45॥112॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दीपक पावक आंणिया, तेल भी आंण्या संग।
तीन्यूं मिलि करि जोइया, (तब) उड़ि उड़ि पड़ैं पतंग॥1॥

मार्*या है जे मरेगा, बिन सर थोथी भालि।
पड्या पुकारे ब्रिछ तरि, आजि मरै कै काल्हि॥2॥

हिरदा भीतरि दौ बलै, धूंवां प्रगट न होइ।
जाके लागी सो लखे, के जिहि लाई सोइ॥3॥

झल उठा झोली जली, खपरा फूटिम फूटि।
जोगी था सो रमि गया, आसणि रही बिभूत॥4॥

अगनि जू लागि नीर में, कंदू जलिया झारि।
उतर दषिण के पंडिता, रहे विचारि बिचारि॥5॥

दौं लागी साइर जल्या, पंषी बैठे आइ।
दाधी देह न पालवै सतगुर गया लगाइ॥6॥

गुर दाधा चेल्या जल्या, बिरहा लागी आगि।
तिणका बपुड़ा ऊबर्*या, गलि पूरे के लागि॥7॥

आहेड़ी दौ लाइया, मृग पुकारै रोइ।
जा बन में क्रीला करी, दाझत है बन सोइ॥8॥

पाणी मांहे प्रजली, भई अप्रबल आगि।
बहती सलिता रहि गई, मेछ रहे जल त्यागि॥9॥

समंदर लागी आगि, नदियां जलि कोइला भई।
देखि कबीरा जागि, मंछी रूषां चढ़ि गई॥10॥122॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
बिरहा कहै कबीर कौं तू जनि छाँड़े मोहि।
पारब्रह्म के तेज मैं, तहाँ ले राखौं तोहि॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर तेज अनंत का, मानी ऊगी सूरज सेणि।
पति संगि जागी सूंदरी, कौतिग दीठा तेणि॥1॥

कोतिग दीठा देह बिन, मसि बिना उजास।
साहिब सेवा मांहि है, बेपरवांही दास॥2॥

पारब्रह्म के तेज का, कैसा है उनमान।
कहिबे कूं सोभा नहीं, देख्याही परवान॥3॥

अगम अगोचर गमि नहीं, तहां जगमगै जोति।
जहाँ कबीरा बंदिगी, ‘तहां’ पाप पुन्य नहीं छोति॥4॥

हदे छाड़ि बेहदि गया, हुवा निरंतर बास।
कवल ज फूल्या फूल बिन, को निरषै निज दास॥5॥

कबीर मन मधुकर भया, रह्या निरंतर बास।
कवल ज फूल्या जलह बिन, को देखै निज दास॥6॥
टिप्पणी : ख-कवल जो फूला फूल बिन

अंतर कवल प्रकासिया, ब्रह्म बास तहां होइ।
मन भवरा तहां लुबधिया, जांणैगा जन कोइ॥7॥

सायर नाहीं सीप बिन, स्वाति बूँद भी नाहिं।
कबीर मोती नीपजै, सुन्नि सिषर गढ़ माँहिं॥8॥

घट माँहे औघट लह्या, औघट माँहैं घाट।
कहि कबीर परचा भया, गुरु दिखाई बाट॥9॥
टिप्पणी: क-औघट पाइया।

सूर समांणो चंद में, दहूँ किया घर एक।
मनका च्यंता तब भया, कछू पूरबला लेख॥10॥

हद छाड़ि बेहद गया, किया सुन्नि असनान।
मुनि जन महल न पावई, तहाँ किया विश्राम॥11॥

देखौ कर्म कबीर का, कछु पूरब जनम का लेख।
जाका महल न मुनि लहैं, सो दोसत किया अलेख॥12॥

पिंजर प्रेमे प्रकासिया, जाग्या जोग अनंत।
संसा खूटा सुख भया, मिल्या पियारा कंत॥13॥

प्यंजर प्रेम प्रकासिया, अंतरि भया उजास।
मुख कसतूरी महमहीं, बांणीं फूटी बास॥14॥

मन लागा उन मन्न सों, गगन पहुँचा जाइ।
देख्या चंदबिहूँणाँ, चाँदिणाँ, तहाँ अलख निरंजन राइ॥15॥

मन लागा उन मन सों, उन मन मनहि बिलग।
लूँण बिलगा पाणियाँ, पाँणीं लूँणा बिलग॥16॥

पाँणी ही तें हिम भया, हिम ह्नै गया बिलाइ।
जो कुछ था सोई भया, अब कछू कह्या न जाइ॥17॥

भली भई जु भै पड्या, गई दशा सब भूलि।
पाला गलि पाँणी भया, ढुलि मिलिया उस कूलि॥18॥

चौहटै च्यंतामणि चढ़ी, हाडी मारत हाथि।
मीरा मुझसूँ मिहर करि, इब मिलौं न काहू साथि॥19॥

पंषि उडाणी गगन कूँ, प्यंड रह्या परदेस।
पाँणी पीया चंच बिन, भूलि गया यहु देस॥20॥

पंषि उड़ानी गगन कूँ, उड़ी चढ़ी असमान।
जिहिं सर मण्डल भेदिया, सो सर लागा कान॥21॥

सुरति समाँणो निरति मैं, निरति रही निरधार।
सुरति निरति परचा भया, तब खूले स्यंभ दुवार॥22॥

सुरति समाँणो निरति मैं, अजपा माँहै जाप।
लेख समाँणाँ अलेख मैं, यूँ आपा माँहै आप॥23॥

आया था संसार में, देषण कौं बहु रूप।
कहै कबीरा संत ही, पड़ि गया नजरि अनूप॥24॥

अंक भरे भरि भेटिया, मन मैं नाँहीं धीर।
कहै कबीर ते क्यूँ मिलैं, जब लग दोइ सरीर॥25॥

सचु पाया सुख ऊपनाँ, अरु दिल दरिया पूरि।
सकल पाप सहजै गये, जब साँई मिल्या हजूरि॥26॥
टिप्पणी: ख-सकल अघ।

धरती गगन पवन नहीं होता, नहीं तोया, नहीं तारा।
तब हरि हरि के जन होते, कहै कबीर बिचारा॥27॥

जा दिन कृतमनां हुता, होता हट न पट।
हुता कबीरा राम जन, जिनि देखै औघट घट॥28॥

थिति पाई मन थिर भया, सतगुर करी सहाइ।
अनिन कथा तनि आचरी, हिरदै त्रिभुवन राइ॥29॥

हरि संगति सीतल भया, मिटा मोह की ताप।
निस बासुरि सुख निध्य लह्या, जब अंतरि प्रकट्या आप॥30॥

तन भीतरि मन मानियाँ, बाहरि कहा न जाइ।
ज्वाला तै फिरि जल भया, बुझी बलंती लाइ॥31॥

तत पाया तन बीसर्*या, जब मुनि धरिया ध्यान।
तपनि गई सीतल भया, जब सुनि किया असनान॥32॥

जिनि पाया तिनि सू गह्या गया, रसनाँ लागी स्वादि।
रतन निराला पाईया, जगत ढंढाल्या बादि॥33॥

कबीर दिल स्याबति भया, पाया फल सम्रथ्थ।
सायर माँहि ढंढोलताँ, हीरै पड़ि गया हथ्थ॥34॥

जब मैं था तब हरि नहीं, अब हरि है मैं नाँहि।
सब अँधियारा मिटि गया, जब दीपक देख्या माँहि॥35॥

जा कारणि मैं ढूंढता, सनमुख मिलिया आइ।
धन मैली पिव ऊजला, लागि न सकौं पाइ॥36॥

जा कारणि मैं जाइ था, सोई पाई ठौर।
सोई फिर आपण भया, जासूँ कहता और॥37॥

कबीर देख्या एक अंग, महिमा कही न जाइ।
तेज पुंज पारस धणों, नैनूँ रहा समाइ॥38॥

मानसरोवर सुभर जल, हंसा केलि कराहिं।
मुकताहल मुकता चुगैं, अब उड़ि अनत न जाहिं॥39॥

गगन गरिजि अमृत चवै, कदली कंवल प्रकास।
तहाँ कबीरा बंदिगी, कै कोई निज दास॥40॥

नींव बिहुणां देहुरा, देह बिहूँणाँ देव।
कबीर तहाँ बिलंबिया करे अलप की सेव॥41॥

देवल माँहै देहुरी, तिल जेहैं बिसतार।
माँहैं पाती माँहिं जल, माँहे पुजणहार॥42॥

कबीर कवल प्रकासिया, ऊग्या निर्मल सूर।
निस अँधियारी मिटि गई, बाजै अनहद तूर॥43॥

अनहद बाजै नीझर झरै, उपजै ब्रह्म गियान।
अविगति अंतरि प्रगटै, लागै प्रेम धियान॥44॥

आकासै मुखि औंधा कुवाँ, पाताले पनिहारि।
ताका पाँणीं को हंसा पीवै, बिरला आदि बिचारि॥45॥

सिव सकती दिसि कौंण जु जोवै, पछिम दिस उठै धूरि।
जल मैं स्यंघ जु घर करै, मछली चढ़ै खजूरि॥46॥

अमृत बरसै हीरा निपजै, घंटा पड़ै टकसाल।
कबीर जुलाहा भया पारषू, अगभै उतर्*या पार॥47॥

ममिता मेरा क्या करै, प्रेम उघाड़ी पौलि।
दरसन भया दयाल का, सूल भई सुख सौड़ि॥48॥170॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर हरि रस यौं पिया बाकी रही न थाकि।
पाका कलस कुँभार का, बहुरि न चढ़हिं चाकि॥1॥

राम रसाइन प्रेम रस पीवत, अधिक रसाल।
कबीर पीवण दुलभ है, माँगै सीस कलाल॥2॥

कबीर भाठी कलाल की, बहुतक बैठे आइ।
सिर सौंपे सोई पिवै, नहीं तो पिया न जाइ॥3॥

हरि रस पीया जाँणिये, जे कबहूँ न जाइ खुमार।
मैंमंता घूँमत रहै, नाँही तन की सार॥4॥

मैंमंता तिण नां चरै, सालै चिता सनेह।
बारि जु बाँध्या प्रेम कै, डारि रह्या सिरि षेह॥5॥

मैंमंता अविगत रहा, अकलप आसा जीति।
राम अमलि माता रहै, जीवन मुकति अतीकि॥6॥

जिहि सर घड़ा न डूबता, अब मैं गल मलि न्हाइ।
देवल बूड़ा कलस सूँ, पंषि तिसाई जाइ॥7॥

सबै रसाइण मैं किया, हरि सा और न कोइ।
तिल इक घट मैं संचरे, तौ सब तन कंचन होइ॥8॥168॥
टिप्पणी: ख-रिचक घट में संचरे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कया कमंडल भरि लिया, उज्जल निर्मल नीर।
तन मन जोबन भरि पिया, प्यास न मिटी सरीर॥1॥

मन उलट्या दरिया मिल्या, लागा मलि मलि न्हांन।
थाहत थाह न आवई, तूँ पूरा रहिमान॥2॥

हेरत हेरत हे सखी, रह्या कबीर हिराइ।
बूँद समानी समंद मैं, सो कत हेरी जाइ॥3॥

हेरत हेरत हे सखी, रह्या कबीर हिराइ।
समंद समाना बूँद मैं, सो कत हेरह्या जाइ॥4॥172॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारी कहौं त बहु डरौ, हलका कहूँ तो झूठ।
मैं का जाँणौं राम कूं, नैनूं कबहुं न दीठ॥1॥
टिप्पणी: क-हलवा कहूँ।

दीठा है तो कस कहूँ, कह्या न को पतियाइ।
हरि जैसा है तैसा रहौ, तूं हरिषि हरिषि गुण गाइ॥2॥

ऐसा अद्भूत जिनि कथै, अद्भुत राखि लुकाइ
बेद कुरानों गमि नहीं, कह्याँ न को पतियाइ॥3॥

करता की गति अगम है, तूँ चलि अपणैं उनमान।
धीरैं धीरैं पाव दे, पहुँचैगे परवान॥4॥

पहुँचैगे तब कहैंगे, अमड़ैगे उस ठाँइ।
अजहूँ बेरा समंद मैं, बोलि बिगूचै काँइ॥5॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पंडित सेती कहि रहे, कह्या न मानै कोइ।
ओ अगाध एका कहै, भारी अचिरज होइ॥1॥

बसे अपंडी पंड मैं, ता गति लषै न कोइ।
कहै कबीरा संत हौ, बड़ा अचम्भा मोहि॥2॥179॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जिहि बन सोह न संचरै, पंषि उड़ै नहिं जाइ।
रैनि दिवस का गमि नहीं, तहां कबीर रह्या ल्यो आइ॥1॥

सुरति ढीकुली ले जल्यो, मन नित ढोलन हार।
कँवल कुवाँ मैं प्रेम रस, पीवै बारंबार॥2॥
टिप्पणी: ख-खमन चित।

गंग जमुन उर अंतरै, सहज सुंनि ल्यौ घाट।
तहाँ कबीरै मठ रच्या, मुनि जन जोवैं बाट॥3॥182॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर प्रीतडी तौ तुझ सौं, बहु गुणियाले कंत।
जे हँसि बोलौं और सौं, तौं नील रँगाउँ दंत॥1॥

नैना अंतरि आव तूँ, ज्यूँ हौं नैन झँपेउँ।
नाँ हौं देखौं और कूं, नाँ तुझ देखन देउँ॥2॥

मेरा मुझ में कुछ नहीं, जो कुछ है सो तेरा।
तेरा तुझको सौंपता, क्या लागै है मेरा॥3॥

कबीर रेख स्यंदूर की, काजल दिया न जाइ।
नैनूं रमइया रमि रह्या, दूजा कहाँ समाइ॥4॥

कबीर सीप समंद की, रटै पियास पियास।
संमदहि तिणका बरि गिणै स्वाँति बूँद की आस॥5॥

कबीर सुख कौ जाइ था, आगै आया दुख।
जाहि सुख घरि आपणै हम जाणैं अरु दुख॥6॥

दो जग तो हम अंगिया, यहु डर नाहीं मुझ।
भिस्त न मेरे चाहिये, बाझ पियारे तुझ॥7॥
टिप्पणी: ख-भिसति।

जे वो एकै न जाँणियाँ तो जाँण्याँ सब जाँण।
जो वो एक न जाँणियाँ, तो सबहीं जाँण अजाँण॥8॥

कबीर एक न जाँणियाँ, तो बहु जाँण्याँ क्या होइ।
एक तैं सब होत है, सब तैं एक न होइ॥9॥

जब लगि भगति सकांमता, तब लग निर्फल सेव।
कहै कबीर वै क्यूं मिलैं, निहकामी निज देव॥10॥

आसा एक जू राम की, दूजी आस निरास।
पाँणी माँहै घर करैं, ते भी मरै पियास॥11॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख में ये दोहे हैं-

आसा एक ज राम की, दूजी आस निवारी।
आसा फिरि फिर मारसी, ज्यूँ चौपड़ि का सारि॥11॥

आसा एक ज राम की जुग जुग पुरवे आस।
जै पाडल क्यों रे करै, बसैहिं जु चंदन पास॥12॥

जे मन लागै एक सूँ, तो निरबाल्या जाइ।
तूरा दुइ मुखि बाजणाँ न्याइ तमाचे खाइ॥12॥

कबीर कलिजुग आइ करि, कीये बहुतज मीत।
जिन दिल बँधी एक सूँ, ते सुखु सोवै नचींत॥13॥

कबीर कुता राम का, मुतिया मेरा नाउँ।
गलै राम की जेवडी, जित खैचे तित जाउँ॥14॥

तो तो करै त बाहुड़ों, दुरि दुरि करै तो जाउँ।
ज्यूँ हरि राखैं त्यूँ रहौं, जो देवै सो खाउँ॥15॥

मन प्रतीति न प्रेम रस, नां इस तन मैं ढंग।
क्या जाणौं उस पीव सूं, कैसे रहसी रंग॥16॥

उस संम्रथ का दास हौं, कदे न होइ अकाज।
पतिब्रता नाँगी रहै, तो उसही पुरिस कौ लाज॥17॥

धरि परमेसुर पाँहुणाँ, सुणौं सनेही दास।
षट रस भोजन भगति करि, ज्यूँ कदे न छाड़ैपास॥18॥200॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर नौबति आपणी, दिन दस लेहु बजाइ।
ए पुर पटन ए गली, बहुरि न देखै आइ॥1॥

जिनके नौबति बाजती, मैंगल बँधते बारि।
एकै हरि के नाँव बिन, गए जन्म सब हारि॥2॥

ढोल दमामा दड़बड़ी, सहनाई संगि भेरि।
औसर चल्या बजाइ करि, है कोइ राखै फेरि॥3॥

सातो सबद जु बाजते, घरि घरि होते राग।
ते मंदिर खाली पड़े, बैसण लागे काग॥4॥

कबीर थोड़ा जीवणा माड़े बहुत मँडाण।
सबही ऊभा मेल्हि गया, राव रंक सुलितान॥5॥

इक दिन ऐसा होइगा, सब सूँ पड़ै बिछोइ।
राजा राणा छत्रापति, सावधान किन होइ॥6॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
ऊजड़ खेड़ै ठीकरी, घड़ि घड़ि गए कुँभार।
रावण सरीखे चलि गए, लंका के सिकदार॥7॥

कबीर पटल कारिवाँ, पंच चोर दस द्वार।
जन राँणौं गढ़ भेलिसी, सुमिरि लै करतार॥7॥
टिप्पणी: ख-जम...भेलसी, बोल गले गोपाल।

कबीर कहा गरबियौ, इस जीवन की आस।
टेसू फूले दिवस चारि, खंखर भये पलास॥8॥

कबीर कहा गरबियो, देही देखि सुरंग।
बिछड़ियाँ मिलिनौ नहीं, ज्यूँ काँचली भुवंग॥9॥

कबीर कहा गरिबियो, ऊँचे देखि अवास।
काल्हि पर्*यूँ भ्वै लेटणाँ, ऊपरि जामैं घास॥10॥

कबीर कहा गरबियौ, चाँम लपेटे हड।
हैबर ऊपरि छत्रा सिरि, ते भी देबा खड॥11॥

कबीर कहा गरबियो, काल गहै कर केस।
नां जाँणों कहाँ मारिसी, कै घरि कै परदेस॥12॥
टिप्पणी: ख-कत मारसी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

यहु ऐसा संसार है जैसा सैबल फूल।
दिन दस के व्योहार को, झूठै रंगि न भूल॥13॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-

मीति बिसारी बाबरे, अचिरज कीया कौन।
तन माटी में मिलि गया, ज्यूँ आटे मैं लूण॥15॥

जाँभण मरण बिचारि करि, कूडे काँम निहारि।
जिनि पंथू तुझ चालणां, सोई पंथ सँवारि॥14॥

बिन रखवाले बहिरा, चिड़ियैं खाया खेत।
आधा प्रधा ऊबरै, चेति कै तो चेति॥15॥

हाड़ जलै ज्यूँ लाकड़ी, केस जलै ज्यूँ घास।
सब तन जलता देखि करि, भया कबीर उदास॥16॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-

मड़ा जलै लकड़ी जलै, जलै जलावणहार।
कौतिगहारे भी जलैं, कासनि करौ पुकार॥23॥

कबीर देवल हाड का, मारी तणा बधाँण।
खड हडता पाया नहीं, देवल का रहनाँण॥24॥


कबीर मंदिर ढहि पड़ा, सेंट भई सैबार।
कोई मंदिर चिणि गया, मिल्या न दूजी बार॥17॥
टिप्पणी: ख-देवल ढहि।
(16, 17)नंबर के दोहे ‘क’ प्रति में 22, 23 नंबर पर हैं।

आजि कि काल्हि कि पचे दिन, जंगल होइगा बास।
ऊपरि ऊपरि फिरहिंगे, ढोर चरंदे घास॥18॥

मरहिंगे मरि जाहिंगे, नांव न लेखा कोइ।
ऊजड़ जाइ बसाहिंगे, छाँड़ि बसंती लोइ॥19॥

कबीर खेति किसाण का, भ्रगौ खाया खाड़ि।
खेत बिचारा क्या करे, जो खसम न करई बाड़ि॥20॥

कबीर देवल ढहि पड़ा, ईंट भई सैवार।
करि चेजारा सौ प्रीतिड़ी, ज्यौं ढहै न दूजी बार॥18॥

कबीर मंदिर लाष का, जड़िया हीरै लालि।
दिवस चारि का पेषणां, विनस जाइगा काल्हि॥19॥

कबीर धूलि सकेलि करि, पुड़ी ज बाँधी एह।
दिवस चारि का पेषणाँ, अंति षेह का षेह॥20॥
टिप्पणी: ख-धूलि समेटि।

कबीर जे धंधै तौ धूलि, बिन धंधे धूलै नहीं।
ते नर बिनठे मूलि, जिनि धंधे मैं ध्याया नहीं॥21॥

कबीर सुपनै रैनि कै, ऊघड़ि आयै नैन।
जीव पड्या बहु लूटि मैं, जागै तो लैण न दैण॥22॥
टिप्पणी: ख- बहु भूलि मैं।

कबीर सुपनै रैनि के, पारस जीय मैं छेक।
जे सोऊँ तो दोइ जणाँ, जे जागूँ तो एक॥23॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख में यह दोहा है-

कबीर इहै चितावणी, जिन संसारी जाइ।
जे पहिली सुख भोगिया, तिन का गूड ले खाइ॥30॥

कबीर इस संसार में घणै मनिप मतिहींण।
राम नाम जाँणौं नहीं, आये टापी दीन॥24॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
पीपल रूनों फूल बिन, फलबिन रूनी गाइ।
एकाँ एकाँ माणसाँ, टापा दीन्हा आइ॥32॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कहा कियौ हम आइ करि, कहा करेंगे जाइ।
इत के भए न उत के, चाले मूल गँवाइ॥25॥

आया अणआया भया, जे बहुरता संसार।
पड़ा भुलाँवा गफिलाँ, गये कुबंधी हारि॥26॥

कबीर हरि की भगति बिन, धिगि जीमण संसार।
धूँवाँ केरा धौलहर जात न लागै वार॥27॥

जिहि हरि की चोरी करि, गये राम गुण भूलि।
ते बिंधना बागुल रचे, रहे अरध मुखि झूलि॥28॥

माटी मलणि कुँभार की, घड़ीं सहै सिरि लात।
इहि औसरि चेत्या नहीं, चूका अबकी घात॥29॥

इहि औसरि चेत्या नहीं, पसु ज्यूँ पाली देह।
राम नाम जाण्या नहीं, अति पड़ी मुख षेह्ड्ड30॥

राम नाम जाण्यो नहीं, लानी मोटी षोड़ि।
काया हाँडी काठ की, ना ऊ चढ़े बहोड़ि॥31॥

राम नाम जाण्या नहीं, बात बिनंठी मूलि।
हरत इहाँ ही हारिया, परति पड़ी मुख धूलि॥32॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-

राम नाम जाण्या नहीं, मेल्या मनहिं बिसारि।
ते नर हाली बादरी, सदा परा पराए बारि॥42॥

राम नाम जाण्या नहीं, ता मुखि आनहिं आन।
कै मूसा कै कातरा, खाता गया जनम॥43॥

राम नाम जाण्यो नहीं हूवा बहुत अकाज।
बूडा लौरे बापुड़ा बड़ा बूटा की लाज॥44॥

राम नाम जाँण्याँ नहीं, पल्यो कटक कुटुम्ब।
धंधा ही में मरि गया, बाहर हुई न बंब॥33॥

मनिषा जनम दुर्लभ है, देह न बारम्बार।
तरवर थैं फल झड़ि पड़ा बहुरि न लागै डार॥34॥

कबीर हरि की भगति करि, तजि बिषिया रस चोज।
बारबार नहीं पाइए, मनिषा जन्म की मौज॥35॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
पाणी ज्यौर तालाब का दह दिसी गया बिलाइ।
यह सब योंही जायगा, सकै तो ठाहर लाइ॥48॥

कबीर यहु तन जात है, सकै तो ठाहर लाइ।
कै सेवा करि साध की, कै गुण गोविंद के गाइ॥36॥
टिप्पणी: ख-के गोबिंद गुण गाइ।

कबीर यह तन जात है, सकै तो लेहु बहोड़ि।
नागे हाथूँ ते गए, जिनके लाख करोड़ि॥37॥
टिप्पणी: ख-नागे पाऊँ।

यह तनु काचा कुंभ है, चोट चहूँ दिसि खाइ।
एक राम के नाँव बिन, जदि तदि प्रलै जाइ॥38॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
यह तन काचा कुंभ है, मांहि कया ढिंग बास।
कबीर नैंण निहारियाँ, तो नहीं जीवन आस॥52॥

यह तन काचा कुंभ है, लिया फिरै था साथि।
ढबका लागा फुटि गया, कछू न आया हाथि॥39॥

काँची कारी जिनि करै, दिन दिन बधै बियाधि।
राम कबीरै रुचि भई, याही ओषदि साधि॥40॥

कबीर अपने जीवतै, ए दोइ बातैं धोइ।
लोग बड़ाई कारणै, अछता मूल न खोइ॥41॥

खंभा एक गइंद दोइ, क्यूँ करि बंधिसि बारि।
मानि करै तो पीव नहीं, पीव तौ मानि निवारि॥42॥

दीन गँवाया दुनी सौं, दुनी न चाली साथि।
पाइ कुहाड़ा मारिया, गाफिल अपणै हाथि॥43॥

यह तन तो सब बन भया, करम भए कुहाड़ि।
आप आप कूँ काटिहैं, कहैं कबीर विचारि॥44॥

कुल खोया कुल ऊबरै, कुल राख्यो कुल जाइ।
राम निकुल कुल भेंटि लैं, सब कुल रह्या समाइ॥45॥

दुनिया के धोखे मुवा, चलै जु कुल की काँण।
तबकुल किसका लाजसी, जब ले धर्*या मसाँणि॥46॥
टिप्पणी: ख-का कौ लाजसी।

दुनियाँ भाँडा दुख का भरी मुँहामुह भूष।
अदया अलह राम की, कुरलै ऊँणी कूष॥47॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख में यह दोहा है-
दुनियां के मैं कुछ नहीं, मेरे दुनी अकथ।
साहिब दरि देखौं खड़ा, सब दुनियां दोजग जंत॥61॥

जिहि जेबड़ी जग बंधिया, तूँ जिनि बँधै कबीर।
ह्नैसी आटा लूँण ज्यूँ, सोना सँवाँ शरीर॥48॥

कहत सुनत जग जात है, विषै न सूझै काल।
कबीर प्यालै प्रेम कै, भरि भरि पिवै रसाल॥49॥

कबीर हद के जीव सूँ, हित करि मुखाँ न बोलि
जे लागे बेहद सूँ, तिन सूँ अंतर खोलि॥50॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख प्रति में यह दोहा है-

कबीर साषत की सभा, तू मत बैठे जाइ।
एकै बाड़ै क्यू बड़ै, रीझ गदहड़ा गाइ॥65॥

कबीर केवल राम की, तूँ जिनि छाड़ै ओट।
घण अहरणि बिचि लोह ज्यूँ, घड़ी सहे सिर चोट॥51॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर केवल राम कहि, सुध गरीबी झालि।
कूड़ बड़ाई बूड़सी, भारी पड़सी काल्हि॥52॥

काया मंजन क्या करै, कपड़ धोइम धोइ।
उजल हूवा न छूटिए, सुख नींदड़ी न सोह॥53॥

उजल कपड़ा पहरि करि, पान सुपारी खाँहि।
एके हरि का नाँव बिन, बाँधे जमपुरि जाँहि॥54॥
टिप्पणी: इसके आगे ख प्रति में यह दोहा है-

थली चरंतै म्रिघ लै, बीध्या एक ज सौंण।
हम तो पंथी पंथ सिरि, हर्*या चरैगा कौण॥74॥

तेरा संगी कोइ नहीं, सब स्वारथ बँधी लोइ।
मनि परतीति न ऊपजै, जीव बेसास न होइ॥55॥

मांइ बिड़ाणों बाप बिड़, हम भी मंझि बिड़ाह।
दरिया केरी नाव ज्यूँ, संजोगे मिलियाँह॥56॥

इत प्रधर उत घर बड़जण आए हाट।
करम किराणाँ बेचि करि, उठि ज लागे बाट॥57॥
टिप्पणी: ख एथि परिघरि उथि घरि, जोवण आए हाट।

नान्हाँ काती चित दे, महँगे मोलि बिकाइ।
गाहक राजा राम है और न नेड़ा आइ॥58॥

डागल उपरि दौड़णां, सुख नींदड़ी न सोइ।
पुनै पाए द्यौंहणे, ओछी ठौर न खोइ॥59॥
टिप्पणी: ख पुन पाया देहड़ी, बोछां ठौर न खाइ।
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
ज्यूँ कोली पेताँ बुणै, बुणतां आवै बोड़ि।
ऐसा लेख मीच का, कछु दौड़ि सके तो दौड़ि॥76॥


मैं मैं बड़ी बलाइ है, सके तो निकसी भाजि।
कब लग राखौं हे सखी, रूई पलेटी आगि॥60॥

मैं मैं मेरी जिनि करै, मेरी मूल बिनास।
मेरी पग का पैषड़ा, मेरी गल की पास॥61॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-

मेरे तेर की जीवणी, बसि बंध्या संसार।
कहाँ सुकुँणबा सुत कलित, दाक्षणि बारंबार॥79॥

मेरे तेरे की रासड़ी, बलि बंध्या संसार।
दास कबीरा किमि बँधै, जाकैं राम अधार॥82॥

कबीर नांव जरजरी, भरी बिराणै भारि।
खेवट सौं परचा नहीं, क्यो करि उतरैं पारि॥83॥

कबीर नाव जरजरी, कूड़े खेवणहार।
हलके हलके तिरि गए, बूड़े तिनि सिर भार॥62॥262॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
कबीर पगड़ा दूरि है, जिनकै बिचिहै राति।
का जाणौं का होइगा, ऊगवै तैं परभाति॥84॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मन कै मते न चालिये, छाड़ि जीव की बाँणि।
ताकू केरे सूत ज्यूँ, उलटि अपूठा आँणि॥1॥
टिप्पणी: ख तेरा तार ज्यूँ।

चिंता चिति निबारिए, फिर बूझिए न कोइ।
इंद्री पसर मिटाइए, सहजि मिलैगा सोइ॥2॥
टिप्पणी: ख-परस निबारिए।

आसा का ईंधन करूँ, मनसा करुँ विभूति।
जोगी फेरी फिल करौं, यों बिनवाँ वै सूति॥3॥

कबीर सेरी साँकड़ी चंचल मनवाँ चोर।
गुण गावै लैलीन होइ, कछू एक मन मैं और॥4॥

कबीर मारूँ मन कूँ, टूक टूक ह्नै जाइ।
विष की क्यारी बोई करि, लुणत कहा पछिताइ॥5॥

इस मन कौ बिसमल करौं, दीठा करौं अदीठ।
जै सिर राखौं आपणां, तौ पर सिरिज अंगीठ॥6॥

मन जाणैं सब बात, जाणत ही औगुण करै।
काहे की कुसलात, कर दीपक कूँ बैं पड़ै॥7॥

हिरदा भीतरि आरसी, मुख देषणाँ न जाइ।
मुख तौ तौपरि देखिए, जे मन की दुविधा जाइ॥8॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-
कबीर मन मृथा भगा, खेत बिराना खाइ।
सूलाँ करि करि से किसी जब खसम पहूँचे आइ॥9॥

मन को मन मिलता नहीं तौ होता तन का भंग।
अब ह्नै रहु काली कांवली, ज्यौं दूजा चढ़ै न रंग॥10॥

मन दीया मन पाइए, मन बिन मन नहीं होइ।
मन उनमन उस अंड ज्यूँ, खनल अकासाँ जोइ॥9॥

मन गोरख मन गोविंदो, मन हीं औघड़ होइ।
जे मन राखै जतन करि, तौ आपै करता सोइ॥10॥

एक ज दोसत हम किया, जिस गलि लाल कबाइ।
एक जग धोबी धोइ मरै, तौ भी रंग न जाइ॥11॥

पाँणी ही तैं पातला, धूवाँ ही तै झींण।
पवनाँ बेगि उतावला, सो दोसत कबीरै कीन्ह॥12॥

कबीर तुरी पलांड़ियाँ, चाबक लीया हाथि।
दिवस थकाँ साँई मिलौं, पीछे पड़िहै राति।॥13॥

मनवां तो अधर बस्या, बहुतक झीणां होइ।
आलोकत सचु पाइया, कबहूँ न न्यारा सोइ॥14॥

मन न मार्*या मन करि, सके न पंच प्रहारि।
सीला साच सरधा नहीं, इंद्री अजहुँ उद्यारि॥15॥

कबीर मन बिकरै पड़ा, गया स्वादि के साथ।
गलका खाया बरज्ताँ, अब क्यूँ आवै हाथि॥16॥

कबीर मन गाफिल भया, सुमिरण लागै नाहिं।
घणीं सहैगा सासनाँ, जम की दरगह माहिं॥17॥

कोटि कर्म पल मैं करै, यहु मन बिषिया स्वादि।
सतगुर सबद न मानई, जनम गँवाया बादि॥18॥

मैंमंता मन मारि रे, घटहीं माँहै घेरि।
जबहीं चालै पीठि दै, अंकुस दे दे फेरि॥19॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
जौ तन काँहै मन धरै, मन धरि निर्मल होइ।
साहिब सौ सनमुख रहै, तौ फिरि बालक होइ॥

मैंमंता मन मारि रे, नान्हाँ करि करि पीसि।
तब सुख पावै सुंदरी, ब्रह्म झलकै सीसि॥20॥

कागद केरी नाँव री, पाँणी केरी गंग।
कहै कबीर कैसे तिरूँ, पंच कुसंगी संग॥21॥

कबीर यह मन कत गया, जो मन होता काल्हि।
डूंगरि बूठा मेह ज्यूँ, गया निबाँणाँ चालि॥22॥

मृतक कूँ धी जौ नहीं, मेरा मन बी है।
बाजै बाव बिकार की, भी मूवा जीवै॥23॥

काटि कूटि मछली, छींकै धरी चहोड़ि।
कोइ एक अषिर मन बस्या, दह मैं पड़ी बहोड़ि॥24॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-

मूवा मन हम जीवत, देख्या जैसे मडिहट भूत।
मूवाँ पीछे उठि उठि लागै, ऐसा मेरा पूत॥47॥
मूवै कौंधी गौ नहीं, मन का किया बिनास।

कबीर मन पंषी भया, बहुतक चढ़ा अकास।
उहाँ ही तैं गिरि पड़ा, मन माया के पास॥25॥

भगति दुबारा सकड़ा राई दसवैं भाइ।
मन तौ मैंगल ह्नै रह्यो, क्यूँ करि सकै समाइ॥26॥

करता था तो क्यूँ रह्या, अब करि क्यूँ पछताइ।
बोवै पेड़ बबूल का, अब कहाँ तैं खाइ॥27॥

काया देवल मन धजा, विष्रै लहरि फरराइ।
मन चाल्याँ देवल चलै, ताका सर्बस जाइ॥28॥

मनह मनोरथ छाँड़ि दे, तेरा किया न होइ।
पाँणी मैं घीव गीकसै, तो रूखा खाइ न कोइ॥29॥

काया कसूं कमाण ज्यूँ, पंचतत्त करि बांण।
मारौं तो मन मृग को, नहीं तो मिथ्या जाँण॥30॥292॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-

कबीर हरि दिवान कै, क्यूँकर पावै दादि।
पहली बुरा कमाइ करि, पीछे करै फिलादि॥35॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कौंण देस कहाँ आइया, कहु क्यूँ जाँण्याँ जाइ।
उहू मार्ग पावै नहीं, भूलि पड़े इस माँहि॥1॥

उतीथैं कोइ न आवई, जाकूँ बूझौं धाइ।
इतथैं सबै पठाइये, भार लदाइ लदाइ॥2॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-

कबीर संसा जीव मैं, कोइ न कहै समुझाइ।
नाँनाँ बांणी बोलता, सो कत गया बिलाइ॥3॥

सबकूँ बूझत मैं फिरौं, रहण कहै नहीं कोइ।
प्रीति न जोड़ी राम सूँ, रहण कहाँ थैं होइ॥3॥

चलो चलौं सबको कहे, मोहि अँदेसा और।
साहिब सूँ पर्चा नहीं, ए जांहिगें किस ठौर॥4॥

जाइबे को जागा नहीं, रहिबे कौं नहीं ठौर।
कहै कबीरा संत हौ, अबिगति की गति और॥5॥

कबीरा मारिग कठिन है, कोइ न सकई जाइ।
गए ते बहुडे़ नहीं, कुसल कहै को आइ॥6॥

जन कबीर का सिषर घर, बाट सलैली सैल।
पाव न टिकै पपीलका, लोगनि लादे बैल॥7॥

जहाँ न चींटी चढ़ि सकै, राइ न ठहराइ।
मन पवन का गमि नहीं, तहाँ पहूँचे जाइ॥8॥

कबीर मारग अगम है, सब मुनिजन बैठे थाकि।
तहाँ कबीरा चलि गया गहि सतगुर कीसाषि॥9॥

सुर न थाके मुनि जनां, जहाँ न कोई जाइ।
मोटे भाग कबीर के, तहाँ रहे घर छाइ॥10॥602॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कबीर सूषिम सुरति का, जीव न जाँणै जाल।
कहै कबीरा दूरि करि, आतम अदिष्टि काल॥1॥

प्राण पंड को तजि चलै, मूवा कहै सब कोइ।
जीव छताँ जांमैं मरै, सूषिम लखै न कोइ॥2॥304॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-

कबीर अंतहकरन मन, करन मनोरथ माँहि।
उपजित उतपति जाँणिए, बिनसे जब बिसराँहि॥3॥

कबीर संसा दूरि करि, जाँमण मरन भरम।
पंच तत्त तत्तहि मिलै, सुनि समाना मन॥4॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जग हठवाड़ा स्वाद ठग, माया बेसाँ लाइ।
रामचरण नीकाँ गही, जिनि जाइ जनम ठगाइ॥1॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
कबीर जिभ्या स्वाद ते, क्यूँ पल में ले काम।
अंगि अविद्या ऊपजै, जाइ हिरदा मैं राम॥2॥

कबीर माया पापणीं, फंध ले बैठि हाटि।
सब जग तो फंधै पड़ा, गया कबीरा काटि॥2॥

कबीर माया पापणीं, लालै लाया लोंग।
पूरी कीनहूँ न भोगई, इनका इहै बिजोग॥3॥

कबीरा माया पापणीं, हरि सूँ करे हराम।
मुखि कड़ियाली कुमति की, कहण न देईं राम॥4॥

जाँणी जे हरि को भजौ, मो मनि मोटी आस।
हरि बिचि घालै अंतरा, माया बड़ी बिसास॥5॥
टिप्पणी: ख-हरि क्यों मिलौं।

कबीर माया मोहनी, मोहे जाँण सुजाँण।
भागाँ ही छूटै नहीं, भरि भरि मारै बाँण॥6॥

कबीर माया मोहनी, जैसी मीठी खाँड़।
सतगुर की कृपा भई, नहीं तो करती भाँड़॥7॥

कबीर माया मोहनी, सब जग घाल्या घाँणि।
कोइ एक जन ऊबरै, जिनि तोड़ी कुल की काँणि॥8॥

कबीर माया मोहनी, माँगी मिलै न हाथि।
मनह उतारी झूठ करि, तब लागी डौलै साथि॥9॥

माया दासी संत की, ऊँभी देइ असीस।
बिलसी अरु लातौं छड़ी सुमरि सुमरि जगदीस॥10॥

माया मुई न मन मुवा, मरि मरि गया सरीर।
आसा त्रिस्नाँ ना मुई, यों कहि गया कबीर॥11॥
टिप्पणी: ख-यूँ कहै दास कबीर।

आसा जीवै जग मरै, लोग मरे मरि जाइ।
सोइ मूबे धन संचते, सो उबरे जे खाइ॥12॥
टिप्पणी: ख-सोई बूड़े जु धन संचते।

कबीर सो धन संचिए, जो आगै कूँ होइ।
सीस चढ़ाए पोटली, ले जात न देख्या कोइ॥13॥

त्रीया त्रिण्णाँ पापणी, तासूँ प्रीति न जोड़ि।
पैड़ी चढ़ि पाछाँ पड़े, लागै मोटी खोड़ि॥14॥

त्रिष्णाँ सींची नाँ बुझे, दिन दिन बढ़ती जाइ।
जबासा के रूप ज्यूँ, घण मेहाँ कुमिलाइ॥15॥

कबीर जग की को कहे, भौ जलि बूड़ै दास।
पारब्रह्म पति छाड़ि कर, करैं मानि की आस॥16॥

माया तजी तौ का भया, मानि तजी नहीं जाइ।
मानि बड़े गुनियर मिले, मानि सबनि की खाइ॥17॥

रामहिं थोड़ा जाँणि करि, दुनियाँ आगैं दीन।
जीवाँ कौ राजा कहै, माया के आधीन॥18॥

रज बीरज की कली, तापरि साज्या रूप।
राम नाम बिन बूड़ि है, कनक काँमणी कूप॥19॥

माया तरवर त्रिविध का, साखा दुख संताप।
सीतलता सुपिनै नहीं, फल फीको तनि ताप॥20॥

कबीर माया ढाकड़ी, सब किसही कौ खाइ।
दाँत उपाणौं पापड़ी, जे संतौं नेड़ी जाइ॥21॥

नलनी सायर घर किया, दौं लागी बहुतेणि।
जलही माँहै जलि मुई, पूरब जनम लिपेणि॥22॥

कबीर गुण की बादली, ती तरबानी छाँहिं।
बाहरि रहे ते ऊबरे, भीगें मंदिर माँहिं॥23॥

कबीर माया मोह की, भई अँधारी लोइ।
जे सूते ते मुसि लिये, रहे बसत कूँ रोइ॥24॥
टिप्पणी: ख-में इसके आगे यह दोहा हैं-

माया काल की खाँणि है, धरि त्रिगणी बपरौति।
जहाँ जाइ तहाँ सुख नहीं, यह माया की रीति॥

संकल ही तैं सब लहे, माया इहि संसार।
ते क्यूँ छूटे बापुड़े, बाँधे सिरजनहार॥25॥

बाड़ि चढ़ती बेलि ज्यूँ, उलझी, आसा फंध।
तूटै पणि छूटै नहीं, भई ज बाना बंध॥26॥

सब आसण आस तणाँ, त्रिबर्तिकै को नाहिं।
थिवरिति कै निबहै नहीं, परिवर्ति परपंच माँहि॥27॥

कबीर इस संसार का, झूठा माया मोह।
जिहि घरि जिता बधावणाँ, तिहि घरि तिता अँदोह॥28॥

माया हमगौ यों कह्या, तू मति दे रे पूठि।
और हमारा हम बलू गया कबीरा रूठि॥29॥
टिप्पणी: माया मन की मोहनी, सुरनर रहे लुभाइ।
        इहि माया जग खाइया माया कौं कोई न खाइ॥26॥
टिप्पणी: ख-गया कबीरा छूटि
        ख-रूई लपेटी आगि।

बुगली नीर बिटालिया, सायर चढ़ा कलंक।
और पँखेरू पी गए, हंस न बोवै चंच॥30॥

कबीर माया जिनि मिलैं, सो बरियाँ दे बाँह।
नारद से मुनियर मिले, किसौ भरोसे त्याँह॥31॥

माया की झल जग जल्या, कनक काँमणीं लागि।
कहुँ धौं किहि विधि राखिये, रूई पलेटी आगि॥32॥346॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जीव बिलव्या जीव सों, अलप न लखिया जाइ।
गोबिंद मिलै न झल बुझै, रही बुझाइ बुझाइ॥1॥

इही उदर के कारणै, जग जाँच्यो निस जाम।
स्वामी पणौ जु सिर चढ़ो, सर्*या न एको काम॥2॥

स्वामी हूँणाँ सोहरा, दोद्धा हूँणाँ दास।
गाडर आँणीं ऊन कूँ, बाँधी चरै कपास॥3॥

स्वामी हूवा सीतका, पैका कार पचास।
राम नाँम काँठै रह्या, करै सिषां की आस॥4॥

कबीर तष्टा टोकणीं, लीए फिरै सुभाइ।
रामनाम चीन्हें नहीं, पीतलि ही कै चाइ॥5॥

कलि का स्वामी लोभिया, पीतलि धरी षटाइ।
राज दुबाराँ यौं फिरै, ज्यूँ हरिहाई गाइ॥6॥

कलि का स्वामी लोभिया, मनसा धरी बधाइ।
दैहिं पईसा ब्याज कौं, लेखाँ करताँ जाइ॥7॥

कबीर कलि खोटी भई, मुनियर मिलै न कोइ।
लालच लोभी मसकरा, तिनकूँ आदर होइ॥8॥
टिप्पणी: ख-कबीर कलिजुग आइया।

चारिउ बेद पढ़ाइ करि, हरि सूँ न लाया हेत।
बालि कबीरा ले गया, पंडित ढूँढ़ै खेत॥9॥
टिप्पणी: ख-चारि बेद पंडित पढ्या, हरि सों किया न हेत।

बाँम्हण गुरु जगत का, साधू का गुरु नाहिं।
उरझि पुरझि करि मरि रह्या, चारिउँ बेदाँ माहिं॥10॥
टिप्पणी:
ख- बाँम्हण गुरु जगत का, भर्म कर्म का पाइ।
   उलझि पुलझि करि मरि गया, चारों बेंदा माँहि॥
ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-
कलि का बाँम्हण मसकरा, ताहि न दीजै दान।
स्यौं कुँटउ नरकहि चलैं, साथ चल्या जजमान॥11॥

बाम्हण बूड़ा बापुड़ा, जेनेऊ कै जोरि।
लख चौरासी माँ गेलई, पारब्रह्म सों तोडि॥12॥

साषित सण का जेवणा, भीगाँ सूँ कठठाइ।
दोइ अषिर गुरु बाहिरा, बाँध्या जमपुरि जाइ॥11॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-
कबीर साषत की सभा, तूँ जिनि बैसे जाइं।
एक दिबाड़ै क्यूँ बडै, रीझ गदेहड़ा गाइ॥14॥

साषत ते सूकर भला, सूचा राखे गाँव।
बूड़ा साषत बापुड़ा, बैसि समरणी नाँव॥15॥

साषत बाम्हण जिनि मिलैं, बैसनी मिलौ चंडाल।
अंक माल दे भेटिए, मानूँ मिले गोपाल॥16॥

पाड़ोसी सू रूसणाँ, तिल तिल सुख की हाँणि।
पंडित भए सरावगी, पाँणी पीवें छाँणि॥12॥

पंडित सेती कहि रह्या, भीतरि भेद्या नाहिं।
औरूँ कौ परमोधतां, गया मुहरकाँ माँहि॥13॥
टिप्पणी: ख-कबीर व्यास कहै, भीतरि भेदै नाहिं।

चतुराई सूवै पढ़ी, सोई पंजर माँहि।
फिरि प्रमोधै आन कौ, आपण समझै नाहिं॥14॥

रासि पराई राषताँ, खाया घर का खेत।
औरौं कौ प्रमोधतां, मुख मैं पड़िया रेत॥15॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
कबीर कहै पोर कुँ, तूँ समझावै सब कोइ।
संसा पड़गा आपको, तौ और कहे का होइ॥21॥

तारा मंडल बैसि करि, चंद बड़ाई खाइ।
उदै भया जब सूर का, स्यूँ ताराँ छिपि जाइ॥16॥

देषण के सबको भले, जिसे सीत के कोट।
रवि के उदै न दीसहीं, बँधे न जल की पोट॥17॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
सुणत सुणावत दिन गए, उलझि न सुलझा मान।
कहै कबीर चेत्यौ नहीं, अजहुँ पहलौ दिन॥24॥

तीरथ करि करि जग मुवा, डूँधै पाँणी न्हाइ।
राँमहि राम जपंतड़ाँ, काल घसीट्याँ जाइ॥18॥

कासी काँठै घर करैं, पीवैं निर्मल नीर।
मुकति नहीं हरि नाँव बिन, यों कहें दास कबीर॥19॥

कबीर इस संसार को, समझाऊँ कै बार।
पूँछ जु पकड़ै भेड़ की, उतर्*या चाहै पार॥20॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
पद गायाँ मन हरषियाँ, साषी कह्यां आनंद।
सो तत नाँव न जाणियाँ, गल मैं पड़ि गया फंद॥

कबीर मन फूल्या फिरै, करता हूँ मैं ध्रंम।
कोटि क्रम सिरि ले चल्या, चेत न देखै भ्रंम॥21॥

मोर तोर की जेवड़ी, बलि बंध्या संसार।
काँ सिकडूँ बासुत कलित, दाझड़ बारंबार॥22॥68॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कथणीं कथी तो क्या भया, जे करणी नाँ ठहराइ।
कालबूत के कोट ज्यूँ, देषतहीं ढहि जाइ॥1॥

जैसी मुख तैं नीकसै, तैसी चालै चाल।
पारब्रह्म नेड़ा रहै, पल में करै निहाल॥2॥

जैसी मुष तें नीकसै, तैसी चालै नाहिं।
मानिष नहीं ते स्वान गति, बाँध्या जमपुर जाँहिं॥3॥

पद गोएँ मन हरषियाँ, सापी कह्याँ अनंद।
सों तन नाँव न जाँणियाँ, गल मैं पड़िया फंध॥4॥

करता दीसै कीरतन, ऊँचा करि करि तूंड।
जाँणै बूझे कुछ नहीं, यौं ही आँधां रूंड॥5॥373॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैं जान्यूँ पढ़िबौ भलो, पढ़िवा थें भलो जोग।
राँम नाँम सूँ प्रीति करि, भल भल नींदी लोग॥1॥

कबिरा पढ़िबा दूरि करि, पुस्तक देइ बहाइ।
बांवन अषिर सोधि करि, ररै ममैं चित लाइ॥2॥

कबीर पढ़िया दूरि करि, आथि पढ़ा संसार।
पीड़ न उपजी प्रीति सूँद्द, तो क्यूँ करि करै पुकार॥3॥

पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुवा, पंडित भया न कोइ।
एकै आषिर पीव का, पढ़ै सु पंडित होइ॥4॥337॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कामणि काली नागणीं, तीन्यूँ लोक मँझारि।
राग सनेही, ऊबरे, बिषई खाये झारि॥1॥

काँमणि मीनीं पाँणि की, जे छेड़ौं तौ खाइ।
जे हरि चरणाँ राचियाँ, तिनके निकटि न जाइ॥2॥

परनारी राता फिरै, चोरी बिढता खाँहिं।
दिवस चारि सरसा रहै, अंति समूला जाँहिं॥3॥

पर नारी पर सुंदरी बिरला बंचै कोइ।
खाताँ मीठी खाँड सी, अंति कालि विष होइ॥4॥
टिप्पणी: ख प्रति में इसके आगे ये दोहे हैं-
जहाँ जलाई सुंदरी, तहाँ तूँ जिनि जाइ कबीर।
भसमी ह्नै करि जासिसी, सो मैं सवा सरीर॥5॥

नारी नाहीं नाहेरी, करै नैन की चोट।
कोई एक हरिजन ऊबरै पारब्रह्म की ओट॥6॥

पर नारी कै राचणै, औगुण है गुण नाँहि।
षीर समंद मैं मंझला, केता बहि बहि जाँहि॥5॥

पर नारी को राचणौं, जिसी ल्हसण की पाँनि।
पूणैं बैसि रषाइए परगट होइ दिवानि॥6॥
टिप्पणी: क-प्रगट होइ निदानि।

नर नारी सब नरक है, जब लग देह सकाम।
कहै कबीर ते राँम के, जे सुमिरै निहकाम॥7॥

नारी सेती नेह, बुधि बबेक सबही हरै।
काँढ गमावै देह, कारिज कोई नाँ सरै॥8॥

नाना भोजन स्वाद सुख, नारी सेती रंग।
बेगि छाँड़ि पछताइगा, ह्नै है मूरति भंग॥9॥

नारि नसावै तीनि सुख, जा नर पासैं होइ।
भगति मुकति निज ग्यान मैं, पैसि न सकई कोइ॥10॥

एक कनक अरु काँमनी, विष फल कीएउ पाइ।
देखै ही थे विष चढ़े, खायै सूँ मरि जाइ॥11॥

एक कनक अरु काँमनी दोऊ अंगनि की झाल।
देखें ही तन प्रजलै, परस्याँ ह्नै पैमाल॥12॥

कबीर भग की प्रीतड़ी, केते गए गड़ंत।
केते अजहूँ जायसी, नरकि हसंत हसंत॥13॥
टिप्पणी: ख-गरकि हसंत हसंत।

जोरू जूठणि जगत की, भले बुरे का बीच।
उत्यम ते अलगे रहै, निकटि रहै तैं नीच॥14॥

नारी कुण्ड नरक का, बिरला थंभै बाग।
कोई साधू जन ऊबरै, सब जग मूँवा लाग॥15॥

सुंदरि थे सूली भली, बिरला बचै कोय।
लोह निहाला अगनि मैं, जलि बलि कोइला होय॥16॥

अंधा नर चैते नहीं, कटै ने संसे सूल।
और गुनह हरि बकससी, काँमी डाल न मूल॥17॥

भगति बिगाड़ी काँमियाँ, इंद्री केरै स्वादि।
हीरा खोया हाथ थैं, जनम गँवाया बादि॥18॥

कामी अमीं न भावई, विषई कौं ले सोधि।
कुबधि न जाई जीव की, भावै स्यंभ रहो प्रमोधि॥19॥

विषै विलंबी आत्माँ, मजकण खाया सोधि।
ग्याँन अंकूर न ऊगई, भावै निज प्रमोध॥20॥

विषै कर्म की कंचुली, पहरि हुआ नर नाग।
सिर फोड़ै, सूझै नहीं, को आगिला अभाग॥21॥

कामी कदे न हरि भजै, जपै न कैसो जाप।
राम कह्याँ थैं जलि मरे, को पूरिबला पाप॥22॥
टिप्पणी: ख प्रति में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
राम कहंता जे खिजै, कोढ़ी ह्नै गलि जाँहि।
सूकर होइ करि औतरै, नाक बूड़ंते खाँहि॥25॥

काँमी लज्जा ना करै, मन माँहें अहिलाद।
नीद न माँगैं साँथरा, भूष न माँगै स्वाद॥23॥
टिप्पणी: ख में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
कामी थैं कुतो भलौ, खोलें एक जू काछ।
राम नाम जाणै नहीं, बाँबी जेही बाच॥27॥

नारि पराई आपणीं, भुगत्या नरकहिं जाइ।
आगि आगि सबरो कहै, तामै हाथ न बाहि॥24॥

कबीर कहता जात हौं, चेतै नहीं गँवार।
बैरागी गिरही कहा, काँमी वार न पार॥25॥

ग्यानी तो नींडर भया, माँने नाँही संक।
इंद्री केरे बसि पड़ा, भूंचै विषै निसंक॥26॥

ग्याँनी मूल गँवाइया, आपण भये करंता।
ताथै संसारी भला, मन मैं रहे डरंता॥27॥404॥
टिप्पणी: ख प्रति में इसके आगे यह दोहा है-
काँम काँम सबको कहैं, काँम न चीन्हें कोइ।
जेती मन में कामना, काम कहीजै सोइ॥32॥

----------

